# Jackrabbit hunting..



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys, is right now a good time for jack rabbit hunting? 

Where is a good spot to go in norther utah (im in logan)

And does anyone wanna go this weekend? haha


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Outside snowville, towards Locomotive springs has some good area. I dont know if its a good year for rabbits though.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

It has not been a very good year for rabbits. I stopped after May. I went out at least 6 times to an area by Vernon that has been very productive in past years and only saw a couple jacks. each time.

I have not kept track of the time but i think 3 or 4 years ago it was bunny heaven. They are due for a surge in the next year or two.


----------



## arsalan (Jul 12, 2014)

I need address for jackrabbert hunnting im in logan thanx


----------



## arsalan (Jul 12, 2014)

*jackrabbirt*

I need address for jack rabbirt thank u
I live in logan


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Spell check, aisle 3 please.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

arsalan said:


> I need address for jackrabbert hunnting im in logan thanx


Here you go sir.

Any area with rolling hills and sage brush. Sometimes you will even find them on rock cliffs like this one I shot in June with my .22 WMR.

Love

Bax*


----------

